# BH Ultra Light. Short term review.



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I recently built up a 2013 BH Ultra light. My normal ride is a Lynskey R230 titanium. I wanted to try a full race style bike that's raced on the professional seen and after looking at many bikes I settled on this. The other models I looked at were the Cannondale EVO, Specialized Tarmac and Giant TCR. 

I'm almost 55 years old and ride 5,000 miles per year (I know that's not that much) and climb around 20,000 feet per month. The Lynskey R230 does everything well and it's my forever bike for sure. Wanting to see what a full race bike is like was the target. The BH is just that as far as I can tell. Extremely stiff and solid. So much so that I don't ride it more than 40 or so. You feel everything for sure and the power transfer is amazing. I guess I now know what "stiff" is  It's built up with Campagnolo SR 11, Hed Jet 4 FR wheels with Schwalbe Durano S 23mm tires, Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost, Ritchey WCS alloy stem with Easton EC90 aero handlebars. Weighs 14.9 with cages, computer and Look carbon Keon blades. 

My early impressions are this bike would really fly with the right rider on it. Don't get me wrong, it scoots pretty good with my old legs but it's capable of much more. When you stand on it for a sprint or a climb it accelerates extremely well. Overall I would definitely recommend this bike to anyone looking for a pro level machine. Don't know how long I will keep it but for now it's a blast. 

















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## erdalozan (Jul 29, 2013)

Great review. I just bought BH Ultralight 2012 and put Cosmic SLR wheels. My previous bike was Roubaix Expert Sl4 with zipp 303s. I could not put on any miles on BH yet because I am fresh out of knee surgery but was able to test it out on flat for 15 mins. I agree with you! now I know what stiff means  I am planning to do 20 mile warm up ride this weekend. We will see how that goes...


----------



## erdalozan (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

A friend of mine ride the Cosmic's are swears by them. My Hed's are left over from a TT bike experiment. Just over 300 miles on the bike and I realized it wasn't for me or should I say my lower section  they will work nicely on the BH. I have just about 500 miles on it to date. Taking it on a group ride this weekend. Hope everything goes well. Good luck with BH. One heck of a bike.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well after just about 500 miles I realize this bike is to stiff for me. Man does it climb and when you get out of the saddle it fly's but my almost 55 year old body can't take the ride. It belongs under a racer, crit or club rider. I put it in the for sale section and I'm going to take a beating but that's the way it goes.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Update, I changed to seat post to a Specialized CG-R and I'm on my way to loving this bike. I went to my local shop that I ride with on Sundays and the owner suggested it. A couple more small adjustments and it's close to being just right. Set 11 PR's today on a solo 50 mile route. Those that were broken were previously set in a group setting. Pretty stoked about that. This may just work out after all


----------



## erdalozan (Jul 29, 2013)

I think you need to stick with it. On my first ride I felt like it was very stiff too. I hated the San Marco saddle. Just changed it to a Toupe Pro carbon which i am used to form my old Roubaix and I did not have any issues on a 40 mile ride. Planning a 70mile for Saturday


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Enjoy the ride! I'm planning on making this bike work to perfection now. It's so fricken quick. I'm planning a 85 mile group ride Sunday. That will be the ultimate test (mostly of my butt) . I could take the Lynskey and know there would be no problems but that's the easy way out


----------



## erdalozan (Jul 29, 2013)

Do it!  Hey how do you like your Garmin 800? I just got a Garmin Touring, uploaded a route but had issues with it all day long. I was thinking about getting the 800 from amazon.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I originally got it to replace my 500 because I couldn't see it well enough  Age is a wonderful thing! I love the 800. I don't use it (yet) for route planning because all of my riding is on roads I know in my area. But I can see it perfectly. I have three bike profiles set up and five screens for each bike. Wonderful device for sure. I scored it on a deal awhile back for $329.00 with a $100.00 rebate. Couldn't pass it up. Recommend highly.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice build, willie. what happened to your giant?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

red elvis said:


> nice build, willie. what happened to your giant?


That one was sold quite some time ago.


----------

